# Biggest haul ever for me at least =]



## MzEmo (Oct 19, 2006)

yesterday afternoon i went to nordstroms in stonestown sf to presale the face brush set and intense eyes. So today i went and picked it up and also got 2 pigment samples and also a eye brush set even though i didnt plan on spending almost the rest of my savings on it. Then later i went to costco and got this cute little smashbox mini lip gloss set for only $10.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice haul! 
I wish my costco had mu, they only carry the Costco brand mu


----------



## roxybc (Oct 20, 2006)

Gasp!  I want that Costco SmashBox gift pack!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 20, 2006)

haul=hot

spongebob sheets=hotter


----------



## amoona (Oct 20, 2006)

ooo i didnt know the nordstroms at stonestown gives out pigment samples! haha imma go bug my mua for some haha ... if u ever go there to get ur make-up done request bradley or hayliey ... they are the best!!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_ooo i didnt know the nordstroms at stonestown gives out pigment samples! haha imma go bug my mua for some haha ... if u ever go there to get ur make-up done request bradley or hayliey ... they are the best!!!!_

 
Thanks girl. i really want a makeover but then i dont have any reason why to do it so one day when i do have a reason ill go to them for sure. thanks for the recomendation


----------



## Brianne (Oct 20, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 21, 2006)

did they have the lipgellie set at stonestown?


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 21, 2006)

i dont think so. they had brow collection, formal black, and nocturnelle, and some old collections from my knowledge


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG only $10? 
Dude these holiday packages are gonna KILL ME!


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_i dont think so. they had brow collection, formal black, and nocturnelle, and some old collections from my knowledge_

 
Ok so I went there today and they had everything...they had the mini shadestick set, lipgellies..etc...They're having a speacial event on the 22nd...are you going?


----------



## luvme4me (Oct 22, 2006)

oh I want the smashbox lipgloss it comes with a case! Last time at my costco they had a pallatte and one time I got YSL mascara for 13 bucks! They never brought it back sadly though


----------



## Shannyn (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh I love the Haul!! I want to go to Costco now and get that Smashbox set. Hmmm thanks I think I will go to Stonestown tomorrow and see all of the lovely mini sets. Yay!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 

 
_Ok so I went there today and they had everything...they had the mini shadestick set, lipgellies..etc...They're having a speacial event on the 22nd...are you going?_

 
hehe well its sorta too late now. since its already sunday night. i probably couldnt even find the time to go with my stupid busy life.


----------



## luvme4me (Oct 25, 2006)

would it be wierd to call my costco to see if they have the lip gloss thing in stock?


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

nice haul


----------



## Kim. (Oct 30, 2006)

My heard just stopped a beat, costco is actually selling good makeup but it might be too late now. Is that Kitschmas pigment from the Nocturnelle edition? If so could you swatch it?


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 7, 2006)

i want those mac brushes. or at least only the packaging


----------

